# Боль в ноге при ходьбе



## валентина99 (30 Май 2021)

Уважаемые доктора, помогите определиться с последующим обследованием и по возможности лечением,
Мужчина 60 лет, заболела нога, болит при ходьбе, тупая боль по наружной части бедра, острая боль от колена до голеностопа тоже по наружной стороне ноги, в лежачем положении не болит, сидя, более менее, появляется жжение, иголки ближе к пятке,
В положении согнутого туловища,градусов  на 50, боли в ноге нет при ходьбе, как только выпрямляюсь, через минуту резкая боль при движении.

МРТ поясничного отдела  отдела-протрузия дисков L4/5-- 0,25 мм, признаки спондилоартроза на уровне L1 L5,параартикулярная киста по переднемедиальному контуру левого дугоотростчатого сустава на уровне L4 L5, до 4 мм.

МРТ ТБ суставов--суставов--начальные проявления артроза, единичная субкортикальная киста левой головки бедренной кости без перифокального отека до 5 мм.
Лечение у невролога, - амелотекс, сирдалуд, мильгамма, особо не помогло, уколы вольтарена притупляют боль, ходить полегче в течении дня.
Очень  прошу помощи, направьте в правильном направлении.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Май 2021)

Поставьте диск для скачивания и просмотра.
Почитайте про синдром подвздошно-поясничной мышцы.
Сделайте пробу на трохантерит.


----------



## AIR (31 Май 2021)

валентина99 написал(а):


> Мужчина 60 лет, заболела нога, болит при ходьбе, тупая боль по наружной части бедра, острая боль от колена до голеностопа тоже по наружной стороне ноги,


Смотреть,  нет ли сколиоза, нарушения осанки в виде отклонения от вертикальной оси в сторону. Если нет рентгена,  то выложить хотя бы снимки МРТ спереди и сбоку.


----------



## Галина Каримова (31 Май 2021)

валентина99 написал(а):


> Проконсультируйте, пожалуйста, тему


Здравствуйте.

С такой симптоматикой могут манифестировать ряд заболеваний: артроз коленного или голеностопного суставов, нейропатия седалищного или бедренного нервов, ангиопатия сосудов бедра или голени, миозит или фасцит. Для проведения полноценного дифференцированного диагноза понадобятся результаты МРТ пояснично-крестцового отдела позвоночника, рентген тазобедренного и коленного сустава, электромионейрография нижних конечностей, УЗДГ сосудов пораженной ноги.

С уважением.


----------

